# Can sweets cause fat gain



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey guys! my dad got me a 5kg bag of wine gums rather than an easter egg, yeah thats all good but I've been eating like 25 a day! Just wondering if these can make me fat as they are just simple sugar, or do simple sugar turn to fat? :lol:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

they`ll rot ur teeth


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

I guess that eating enough of anything could make you fat?

http://www.livestrong.com/thedailyplate/nutrition-calories/food/maynards/wine-gums/

Edit: Except celery ;-)


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

cheers pal, and yeah when it comes to rotting teeth sensodyne to the rescue!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Have the 25 PWO. Problem sorted!


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> Have the 25 PWO. Problem sorted!


never though of the glucose that must come in those ;D


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Aslong as there within your Kcals allowance for that day you'll be fine suppose... But like eezy1 said they'll rot your teeth!


----------

